# Paco bites the dust (Literally)



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He loves to play with the ball. 























































Rinse the dust










My partners in crime: my daughter Fieke and my wife Catlin in backlight


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad it was literally and not figuratively! Good pics!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Super shots!
Paco always seems to be having a great time in your shots.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Amazing shots!!! The way you are able to capture Paco's intensity AS WELL AS the movement of the sand is ...well WOW!!! 

The one eye in the third picture is something special! He is soooo focused....seeing right through all the sand directly to his target!

I always look forward to your work.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning shots!.
Question:where does yr dog come from?.
I live in Europe and I'm looking for a reddish golden but they dont seem to exit,there as they are all whitish,in my neck of the woods!.
I live in Fr.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paco*

Paco is a beauty and your pictures are marvelous!!

You really FRIGHTENED ME with that title though!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic pictures as always Rik. Each is worthy of framing and Paco is so intense - Wow! Love seeing your pictures and keep posting them. Your country is so beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always love your photo. Paco really gives it his all when he plays.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great pics, but the title scared the crap outta me!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - your boy is so focused, stunning pics


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful as always Rik...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter said:


> Super shots!
> Paco always seems to be having a great time in your shots.


Thank you. As Paco can play with a ball he always has a great time 



LibertyME said:


> Amazing shots!!! The way you are able to capture Paco's intensity AS WELL AS the movement of the sand is ...well WOW!!!
> The one eye in the third picture is something special! He is soooo focused....seeing right through all the sand directly to his target!
> I always look forward to your work.


Thank you Mary. Paco can play hours so I have many opportunities to make pictures. 



HovawartMom said:


> Stunning shots!.
> Question:where does yr dog come from?.
> I live in Europe and I'm looking for a reddish golden but they dont seem to exit,there as they are all whitish,in my neck of the woods!.
> I live in Fr.


Thank you. With the sun on his wet fur he looks a little bit red on the photos but he isn't really reddish. I don't see red goldens here in Holland or Belgium.
In Belgium there is a breeder who has "dark goldens". click 



Karen519 said:


> Paco is a beauty and your pictures are marvelous!!
> You really FRIGHTENED ME with that title though!





kdmarsh said:


> Great pics, but the title scared the crap outta me!


I'm sorry  But as you can see, Paco is in a good condition 



Deber said:


> Fantastic pictures as always Rik. Each is worthy of framing and Paco is so intense - Wow! Love seeing your pictures and keep posting them. Your country is so beautiful.


Thank you. Yes my country is beautiful and I love it but one of my dreams is to have a long photo vacation in your country. :wave:



Oaklys Dad said:


> I always love your photo. Paco really gives it his all when he plays.


Thank you Rob. And yes Paco is a fanatic


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

the clarity of your pics never ceases to amaze me, Paco looking superb in action !!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> the clarity of your pics never ceases to amaze me, Paco looking superb in action !!!


Thank you Dave. PS is the finishing touch.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

awesome pix


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I really really really would love to buy a Paco calendar even if it is in Dutch.


----------

